# This is overkill, right??



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Would $90 for a single 4 inch Vieja argentea be a good decision?

Why is this so expensive? I mean, I know it's beautiful and all, but still.....

Ted


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i wouldnt do it, *** seen one in my area for half that at the same size, if i were you, keep an eye on Jeff Rapps list, he gets them.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Agreed ... I mean I know prices vary, but they are 1/4 the price for 2-3 inchers here.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I guess that really depends on your situation and how available they are to you. I'd spend it, but argentea are one of my top two fish to have one day, and you can't get them anywhere near where I live.


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

That's true. In my case, I've never seen them at a LFS in my area, and I check them all the time. 90 dollars does seem steep, but under the right circumstances I might go ahead and make the purchase, especially for one that already has a little size to it.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

My suggestion is to check your local clubs to see if anyone has them. Go to auctions, small ones. You'll get a great deal. Personally, I refuse to pay over $20 a fish :lol: I've got have limits


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

TheFishGuy said:


> My suggestion is to check your local clubs to see if anyone has them. Go to auctions, small ones. You'll get a great deal. Personally, I refuse to pay over $20 a fish :lol: I've got have limits


 :lol: im 15 without a job and i spend more on a fish then that LOL (no, my parents dont buy them :lol: )


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

and SK, i know what you mean, *** only seen one here in Winnipeg, just one, i wanted it, but didnt have the money to do so.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I've seen 4" wild caught Argentea for cheaper than $90... I suggest shopping around...


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Sounds like a case of supply and demand to me. I wouldn't see myself paying that much for a fish. Having said that, another thing I wouldn't see is a Vieja argentea in any LFS around here. I would love to have one some day once I have the space. IMO still sounds a little steep to me.


----------

